# Dogtooth fight Video with 450g Black Hole in Rodrigues



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Personally I like to fight big fish with parabolic action rod. So I wanted parabolic action rod when Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rods are developed two years ago. 
I know many fishermen like fast action rods, but I am very comfortable to fight big fish with parabolic action rod.

See the action of parabolic 450g Black Hole Cape Cod Special spinning rod.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice report nice fish snd nice video!!! Dogtooth Tuna are Wicked!!! Tuna ON!!!!!!


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow that's a monster sor sure! Congrats!


----------

